# Hohe Temperaturen im Idle Corsair H100i Ryzen 5 3600xt



## RoG98 (22. September 2020)

Hey, und zwar habe ich mir seit längerem nochmal einen PC gebaut. War doch verwundert das mein 3600xt im Idle auf Standarteinstellungen im Moment zwischen 45 und 50 Grad rumdümpelt.
In Prime 95 gehen die Temperaturen nicht über 82 Grad, selbst bei über 15 Minuten, allerdings ist die Idle Temperatur wie gesagt echt hoch.
Habe es jetzt mal mit ner neuen WLP probiert ( Artic MX4), hat aber nichts gebracht.
Damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt,  beschreibe ich mein Setup jetzt mal ziemlich genau:
CPU Ryzen 5 3600xt, im Bios  ist alles Standart auch kein Advanced Mode oder Sonstiges nur RAM wurde auf 3200mhz eingestellt
Gehäuse: Corsair 678C (ja ich weiß ist jetzt nicht das beste Airflow Gehäuse)
Külung: 2x 120mm Corsair LL120 in der Front zum reinblasen der Luft, 1x Corsair LL120 an der Rückseite.  H100i Platinum Pro, Lüfter laufen im Pull betrieb zur Oberseite des Gehäuses die Dämmmatte habe ich abgenommen und den Staubfilter eingesetzt um wenigstens etwas Airflow zu haben, die Temperaturen ändern sich aber auch nicht wenn ich das Gehäuse öffne.
Zu den Drehzahlen die Lüfter laufen im Idle mit 1200rpm im Gehäuse und mit 1000rpm an der Wakü.
Da ich wie gesagt länger keinen PC mehr mit Wakü gebaut habe, wäre ich ganz dankbar für ne Info ob das normal ist bzw ob sich das mit nem Undervolt im Idle erledigt hat. Zum Mounting System denke ich gibts nicht viel zu sagen hab die Schrauben halt Handfest gemacht, da sich mit dem Schraubenzieher irgendwann die Metallhalterungen verziehen, oder sehe ich das falsch und man muss da mit Gewalt ran? Denke ja mal eher nicht...
Wie gesagt bin über Tips jeglicher form Dankbar


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2020)

Vollkommen normal mit AMD... 

Temperaturen sind auch soweit in Ordnung, da alles unter 95°C gut ist.
Sonst würde der Prozessor schon bereits anfangen herunter zu takten.

Ganz davon abgesehen das jetzt 2x 120er Lüfter, also ein 240er Radiator nichts besonders ist und keine Temperaturen zu erwarten sind die besonders niedrig ausfallen. Bestenfalls kommst du an einem gutem großen Luftkühler dran. Nur mit dem Vorteil alles aufgeräumter und nichts im Gehäuse zugestellt zu haben. Mit Wasser denken viele das hiermit unendlich gut gekühlt werden kann. Selb gute custom Waküs kommen hier an ihre Grenzen dran und meist ist der Aspekt auf Wasser zu bauen eher Optik und mit genug Fläche (mehr als nur ein 240er Radiator) leiser zu werden.

Zudem ist die Wassertemperatur immer mit ausschlaggebend und diese wiederum wie schnell Lüfter dazu laufen.
Oft ist der Kompromiss eine leicht höhere Temperatur statt laute Lüfter zu haben besser.

Das einzige was du noch machen kannst ist das Energiesparen zu optimieren, damit der Prozessor weiter runter takten kann und weniger Spannung anliegen hat. Dadurch wird der Prozessor zumindest mit Idle etwas kühler. Mit einem 3900X hatte mein Sohn ohne Optimierung auch um die 50-60°C mit Idle, danach kam er auf etwa 45-50°C. Die Prozessoren takten auch runter, aber der Prozessor zeigt immer den heißesten Kern an, so das es den Anscheint hat das der Prozessor auf alle Kerne ständig so heiß ist.

Versuche daher mal dein Energiesparen zu optimieren: Energiesparplan Zen2 (Ryzen 3000)


----------



## RoG98 (22. September 2020)

Alles klar danke für die Antwort, dass mit der 240er keine Temperaturen zu erwarten sind die man mit einem Tower Kühler nicht haben kann, war mir bewusst aber dacht eher an stabile 40 grad im Idle.
Ne dann ist ja alles gut gucke dann das ich die CPU im Offset etwas runter bekomme von der Spannung, damit er im Idle nicht so hoch mit der Vcore geht 
War halt noch meinen 3770k gewöhnt den hat man selbst mit ner popeligen H80i nicht über 35 grad im Idle bekommen...


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2020)

Bin es mit Idle von meinem 9900K auch anders gewohnt und mit meinem 6700K war es auch nicht anders.


----------

